# 5 Photos That Give New Meaning to the Word Buried



## VS_Goose

These photos illustrate the definition of a good time

While we don’t always enjoy digging ourselves out of a mess, most of the time, the level of difficulty associated with getting an ATV or UTV unstuck is a good indicator of the level of fun had getting said machine stuck in the first place. Judging by these photos, these folks were having one heck of a good time.

To read the entire article and see all the images: 5 Photos That Give New Meaning to the Word Buried - ATV.com


----------

